# Flash counter



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

Weird my flash counter hasn't tripped yet. I've installed beans Rom, synergy twice, cm10, and cm9. I know something about the stockish roms won't trip it but I thought for sure cm9 and 10 would have. I'm not complaining just found it weird.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dustin.mccutchen (Jul 30, 2011)

Same here yet to trip it but just waiting for it

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

you trip the flash counter by flashing unsigned images via odin


----------



## ben62884 (Apr 16, 2012)

So by flashing roms thru cwm it will not trip the counter? I was unaware of that. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------

